# Ecommerce website



## MasterGraphics (Nov 9, 2018)

Seeking help setting up a website for DTF services. We are a full print service, screen printing, sublimation etc. We never put any effort on our present website. We don't take orders through our website. Now we will need assistance in getting our DTF off the ground.

Any suggestions please contact us.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

MasterGraphics said:


> Seeking help setting up a website for DTF services. We are a full print service, screen printing, sublimation etc. We never put any effort on our present website. We don't take orders through our website. Now we will need assistance in getting our DTF off the ground.


You have to be more specific.
Accepting basic orders is easy... 
All you need is a file upload field, so people can attach artwork to their order.


----------



## MasterGraphics (Nov 9, 2018)

Good morning and thanks for response. I want a website strictly to accept files for DTF services. Our original business has been around and will still be here. That website is just bland. Would like to have the option for clients to upload files and pay for the items.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

MasterGraphics said:


> I want a website strictly to accept files for DTF services.


For DTF, customers normally will supply a png file. You import the file in the RIP and you print.
Like I said, for the basics all you need is a file upload field, and all shopping carts support it.
This option is low cost... probably $100 to $200 for the basic setup..

If you want something more streamlined, especially for the admin side of things, then you need a custom system...


----------



## MasterGraphics (Nov 9, 2018)

TABOB said:


> For DTF, customers normally will supply a png file. You import the file in the RIP and you print.
> Like I said, for the basics all you need is a file upload field, and all shopping carts support it.
> This option is low cost... probably $100 to $200 for the basic setup..
> 
> If you want something more streamlined, especially for the admin side of things, then you need a custom system...


Is this something you do? If so, let's move forward.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

MasterGraphics said:


> Is this something you do? If so, let's move forward.


I can do, but I don't... No much money in it.
I can pass your details to somebody else though... Just PM me.


----------



## MasterGraphics (Nov 9, 2018)

Bob I totally understand. If you can assist I would be grateful


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

MasterGraphics said:


> Bob I totally understand. If you can assist I would be grateful


Not a problem...
If you need suggestions or pointing to the right direction, just ask and I will help you during my breaks, as I do in this forum all the time.
The work it self is not difficult, but it is time consuming.


----------



## MasterGraphics (Nov 9, 2018)

I'm a printer & copy business. I do that well. Websites ar not my thing. So how ever you can help...
If I don't hear from you. Have A great New Year!


----------



## Zia ur Rehman (Jan 9, 2021)

I think, I can help. If you just need an option to upload artwork files without creating an account for the user, it would be much easier.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

wordpress with woocommerce is pretty easy to maneuver in the admin side (most hosts have softaculous for easy initial install)
stick with the default 'storefront' theme and minimal plugins, this will keep your need to go deep to a bare minimum

there are many plugins that will work, like this one form woo
it is $49/year for support, but if you are tight for cash, i have another option
you could have your site up and running in an afternoon with just a smattering of website knowledge


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

into the T said:


> wordpress with woocommerce is pretty easy to maneuver in the admin side


This is basically the low cost $100 to $200 option.
Perfect for low volume work, especially if the existing website is WordPress based.


----------



## Gizmogirl256 (Jan 19, 2021)

I do this kind of website setup. Feel free to PM me and we can talk to see if I can help.


----------

